# Would you date an overweight woman?



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Short-term?
Long-term?

Share your thoughts.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Define overweight.

I don't mind girls who are a little on the chubby side.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, plenty of overweight women are attractive. But I probably wouldn't date someone who is almost obese, it just isn't attractive


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I have all my life, not by choice. People are getting larger, and fewer (men and women) care to do anything about it.

A few extra pounds I can deal with, but after that, the attraction basically shuts off. Not saying I'm better than a larger person in any way.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Aces_Shy said:


> Define overweight.
> 
> I don't mind girls who are a little on the chubby side.





HardRock said:


> Yes, plenty of overweight women are attractive. But I probably wouldn't date someone who is almost obese, it just isn't attractive


This and this.

I'm slightly overweight myself so I would be a hypocrite if i refused to date someone who is the same. But full on obesity is something that i never have or could ever see myself being attracted to.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I have, but it doesn't seem to last long. Ones that I have dated seem to always fall back on previous relationships, or they are overly protective. I probably would not at this time.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

If she is "reasonably overweight" (my penis is the judge of that) and she has a pretty face, long-term. Otherwise, short-term casual sex. Obese is definitely a no. But I have seen some girls who are probably considered overweight who are very lovely. 

My level of physical attraction to someone is very important when it comes to sex and if I don't have good sexual chemistry with someone, there's no way it's going to be long-term. If I don't have the desire to practically worship a woman's body during sex (and I've had hot sex with a woman who had a few extra pounds. She had great T & A and a lovely face), I feel like I'm cheating myself being in a long-term relationship with them and cheating her because she deserves a guy who will treat her like a Queen.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

phoenixwright said:


> If she is "reasonably overweight" (my penis is the judge of that) and she has a pretty face, long-term. Otherwise, short-term casual sex. Obese is definitely a no. But I have seen some girls who are probably considered overweight who are very lovely.


This pretty much. Although I'm not even motivated to pursue a casual relationship in many instances.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

A bit overweight I have no problem with, but once she reaches the point of putting her health in real danger with it then I probably wouldn't be interested. Same goes for underweight, for what it's worth.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Overweight - Yes I would.

If they are too obesse, the chances are I won't be attracted to them though.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love bigger women.... by that I may mean up to 20 stone (but I dont know what that would look like in size). 

Only been with 2 or 3 slim girls and I didnt like it


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Chubby = Yes
Obese = No


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

There was once a girl I was very attracted to who was... obese. I wanted to ask her out but, well I have SA and she didn't seem very interested in me and by the time I would have gotten the nerve to ask her out she had moved away. 

But honestly she was the rare exception, not at all the rule. I doubt I would find many girls that size attractive.

Chubby is generally fine with me. Many of the girls I have wanted to dated had some meat on their bones or junk in trunk, or... uh... you know a little extra weight.

Too skinny can be the same problem as too big imo.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Chubby, yes. Fat or obese, no. Maybe I'm just shallow.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ShadyGFX said:


> Chubby, yes. Fat or obese, no. Maybe I'm just shallow.


Nothing we can do to help it, mate. At least someone can gain a good physique with hard work and discipline.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Nothing we can do to help it, mate. At least someone can gain a good physique with hard work and discipline.


True. Very true


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Basically what everyone else is saying.

I prefer someone who's fit enough for physical exercise, not running out of breath after one flight of stairs.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

For me, no, not because of appearance, but I have recently been eating very healthy and living an active lifestyle and getting healthier. IT is the thought of falling into an unhealthy lifestyle again that would keep me away. I have friends that whent hey get gfs, they pack on the pounds cuz they ar eno longe rneeding to look good and be single and then they get all unhealthy. Would be worse if an overweight woman lived an unhealthy lifestyle already. Double whammy!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

To quote kid rock "I don't like small cars or real big women, but somehow I always find myself I them"


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

JGreenwood said:


> To quote kid rock "I don't like small cars or real big women, but somehow I always find myself I them"


LOL that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Eh, case-by-case basis.

How overweight is she? How is that weight carried throughout her body? What does her face look like?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes. Obese - no.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes I would. I wouldn't if she was obese. I'm a little overweight but at one time I was considered obese. I saw a pretty cashier one time that was chubby that I would have liked to have asked out. Damn anxiety.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Go for the internal beauty first cuz that's what needed for any relationship to last long!


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

it increases my suffering by quite a bit;


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I have before, but wouldn't do it again. The attraction to her wore off and I couldn't get it back. Also, sex was sloppy most of the time because I had a tough time staying hard, due to not being turned on by her body.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

No


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> Go for the internal beauty first cuz that's what needed for any relationship to last long!


External beauty matters quite a bit. Imagine trying to spend
30-40 years with somebody you were only marginally attracted to in the first place. There is no greater misery than looking about and wishing you had somebody more attractive. But can't due to previous commitment.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

I wouldn't want to date a fat guy so I see nothing wrong with a guy not wanting to date a fat girl. Fat is one of the most changeable things about yourself.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> External beauty matters quite a bit. Imagine trying to spend
> 30-40 years with somebody you were only marginally attracted to in the first place. There is no greater misery than looking about and wishing you had somebody more attractive. But can't due to previous commitment.


If this (marginally attracted to in the first place) was the case,I wouldn't be in that relationship cuz the thread joining the two ends in the relationship would be weak and that's ridiculous.I am in favor of strong attachments with the person you love.And as we all know love knows no language,no external beauty,its blind!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

And at the end of the day,you can do something which is in your control!!! So yes .


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Overweight yes i would date..

Obese or severely obese. No i wouldn't date.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Being a little overweight is sexy, especially on an hour glass body type I think. It's all personal preference, I don't like how the OP worded the question with short-term or long-term. 
I'd be with them for as long as it lasted, they'd probably have to dump me first. It's all irrelevant though being as I'm forever single regardless.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> If this (marginally attracted to in the first place) was the case,I wouldn't be in that relationship cuz the thread joining the two ends in the relationship would be weak and that's ridiculous.I am in favor of strong attachments with the person you love.And as we all know love knows no language,no external beauty,its blind!


Haha love is not blind my friend.lust knows no language.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think it all depends on whether I find her sexy or not.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> Haha love is not blind my friend.lust knows no language.


ahaha so true!you're totally right my friend!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I would, and already have. But it depends how overweight they are. If they are obese, then I probably would never be attracted. I'm pretty small for a dude (5'5", 125lbs...lost weight recently :/ ), and having someone somewhat near my size would be ideal.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

a little extra, sure, obese? hell no.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

overweight yea, 
obese depends, if she is sexy or not. I do find some bbw or ssbbw sexy


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Sure why not.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

JGreenwood said:


> External beauty matters quite a bit. Imagine trying to spend
> 30-40 years with somebody you were only marginally attracted to in the first place. There is no greater misery than looking about and wishing you had somebody more attractive. But can't due to previous commitment.


Very good point.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I am also very interested as to what the OP (and other posters in this thread) defines as overweight/obese. Are we going by the BMI definition? Obviously, nobody thinks in terms of BMI numbers when deciding if they're attracted to a woman (ie. "hot damn, that chick's a 21.7!") but it would be nice to have some sort of benchmark.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm female, I wouldn't date a man who was way overweight because I've never been overweight and I can't identify with it. 

I have a nephew who is overweight and I know it's not his fault because his parents don't feed him well and never taught him to take good care of himself. He is such a sweetheart. 

In my mind being overweight doesnt make a person less special --it's just that I don't feel that I want a chubby man. I like muscle. I can't help it. I just do. But muscle isn't something that really clinches it for me. As I've dated guys with AWESOME muscles and it just wasn't the thing that makes me want to be with the person. 

I want to feel good with the person, feel at ease, and yes something physical but what is that thing that makes us love someone? 

Sometimes I wonder if my shyness is a turn off. 

I have a 3D friend who has social anxiety and her boyfriend just accepts it.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes as long as I still find her attractive.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a chubby guy flirt with me recently and I thought about how much the chub bugged me. The thing is he has a girlfriend! That is a big turn off to me. I ran into the guy today when I was walking home and he looked at me like "Oh there she is"....

But I just don't do that sort of thing. So I guess I don't respect him because of his girlfriend. I think if he didn't have a girlfriend and he had other things going for him besides his chubby-ness I would want to get to know him better. I might give him a chance if he was a good guy. 

I do like being active though. I'm not super athletic but I like someone to be kind of close to my own activity level. 

It wouldn't work out well if one person watched tv all the time or read all the time and the other person always wanted to surf. 

I had a chubby female co-worker (5 years) who had an athletic buff husband though. I think a pretty wealthy husband. Honestly she wasn't even a very nice/kind/warm person nor was she super attractive in the face. I think she was intelligent and that may have been the big clincher for him.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Only way I would date a fat person is if I was fat myself. I'm in shape, so I want the same in return.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, probably not


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I think all relationships are at least partly based on attraction, no matter how "shallow" people will say it is. I personally don't find overweight/obese people attractive (Most of the time). Nothing against them, just personal preference.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Someone who is morbidly obese, would exceed my pelvis weight limit.


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

I think plump girls are hot. Christina Hendricks, anyone?


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

kreeper said:


> I think plump girls are hot. Christina Hendricks, anyone?


What? She's nowhere near being overweight, unless you consider her breasts to be extra weight.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

How much does facial beauty matter in this case? Would you be interested in dating a girl who was bigger than you normally would prefer if she had a nice face?

I'm an overweight female but I think I have a nice face. And boobs, since we're sharing.

Also: If you were dating an overweight girl would you be less inclined to introduce her to your friends and family?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

kreeper said:


> I think plump girls are hot. Christina Hendricks, anyone?


Christina Hendricks is curvy, not plump.



Perfectionist said:


> How much does facial beauty matter in this case? Would you be interested in dating a girl who was bigger than you normally would prefer if she had a nice face?
> 
> I'm an overweight female but I think I have a nice face. And boobs, since we're sharing.
> 
> Also: If you were dating an overweight girl would you be less inclined to introduce her to your friends and family?


I would say it counts for a lot. I've been attracted to lots of chubbier girls who had a nice face and boobs. But i guess it depends on how overweight were talking and how well they carry the extra weight.

And if i really liked someone, i would be proud to introduce them to other people.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Nope. I'm thin right now so it would look awkward, also it tends to decrease your social standing. Even your friends start to look down on you lol although they don't say it you can tell what their thinking. I wish I was one of those people who could deal with that but im selfconcious enough as it is.


I hate to use those words but..

MAN UP

Your friends don't like it? Tell them to **** off. That's what I would do, 10 times out of 10.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I did once - all she wanted to do was sit around and eat. Really. I took her to Boston - a very walkable city and she didn't want to do anything but sit.



kreeper said:


> I think plump girls are hot. Christina Hendricks, anyone?


She is not overweight. That is just her bodytype. She has a thin waist - compared to her other parts. She looks fit.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It's harder now than ever to find a woman who isn't overweight.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it's harder to find ANYONE who isn't overweight.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

scarpia said:


> I think it's harder to find ANYONE who isn't overweight.


True.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

No, I would not. Want someone active and healthy.


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

Trigo said:


> What? She's nowhere near being overweight, unless you consider her breasts to be extra weight.


I wouldn't call her overweight, but a lot of Hollywood and media considers her to be just about at that point. I'm not saying they're right --- I think she's gorgeous and healthy-looking. But she's got fat on her, and it happens to go mostly to her breasts and hips/thighs (lucky girl!), that's the main reason why she stands out as so much looks-wise. I would hazard a guess that body fat percentage wise, she is technically "overweight." I mean, compare the following, one has clearly got a lot more body than the other. Anyways, my point was that someone that is "overweight" by some standards can still be really hot. Not a knock on Christina Hendricks at all.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Point taken, funny how I don't find the girl on the second pic attractive... waaaay too thin :/


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Massively overweight? Prolly not. Somewhat? Sure. Sometimes I find chubby girls very attractive.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel that if they cant somewhat take care of themselfs then this isnt going to work out


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Trigo said:


> Point taken, funny how I don't find the girl on the second pic attractive... waaaay too thin :/


If she was interested in you, you would turn her down because she's too thin by your standards? I find that hard to believe:lol


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> If she was interested in you, you would turn her down because she's too thin by your standards? I find that hard to believe:lol


I'm saying if I had the choice between her and other girls that aren't as thin, I'd pick the other girls. Bones & Skin is a turn off for me, gimme some curves at least.

No I wouldn't turn her down, she's not ugly, just not my type if that's what you're asking me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


> If she was interested in you, you would turn her down because she's too thin by your standards? I find that hard to believe:lol


Me too hahahaha.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I wouldn't turn down either one.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm slightly over-weight but certainly not obese and I'd look for the same in a girl. I think that's fair enough. I also like walking a lot so I'd prefer a partner who can keep up.


----------

